# Random Freezes

## rahulthewall

OK, this is very very vague. Please help me make it specific.

For the last couple of days, my system has been freezing at random instances while running.  I can not find any similarity - the only thing that works is a force reboot. I am on ~x86 btw - is there a recent bug that has crept in? And can someone help me debug the problem?

----------

## patrikas

Haven't heard of any recent issue related to that, I experienced this a few times but it was mostly hardware problems - BIOS, hard drive, VGA.. often it can be driver problems. First of all I suggest looking at logs (dmesg, syslog). Try to avoid loading some drivers that is a "minimalistic run" for figuring out what is wrong.. I'd also try to see if that happens in single user mode.

----------

## rahulthewall

Just noticed that sometimes there is a message on the VT1 that "password check for user rahul has failed" - but in this instance only KDE freezes. Could this be related?

----------

## bobspencer123

I know that I was experiencing random freezes and it turns out my memory timings in my bios were wrong. I believe memory is the number one culprit for hardware based freezes. You should run memtest over night and see if any errors are reported.

----------

